# New Beetle Trunk access?!



## VWPASSATMIKE (Jul 25, 2003)

How do you open the trunk w/o using the wireless key but to open it with the key itself on the 2003 Beetle?????????


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle Trunk access?! (VWPASSATMIKE)*

There is no "key" access from the outside on 2002-2003. Either the key, or switch inside, near gas door switch on door.


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle Trunk access?! (2002turboS)*

Heh.
What boggled my mind was that the key access on the hatch in older models was also electronic... the key didn't turn anything, it just activated the same switch the toggle by the driver's seat activates.
Sheesh.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: New Beetle Trunk access?! (paultakeda)*

Hmmmmm... our NBC (built late May '03) DOES have an outside trunk key latch, which IS mechanical (although it does activate the servo first). It is accessed through a little slide-to-the-right door at the bottom of the "W" on the trunk emblem. It looks like it's "dinged" right there, so you can use your fingernail (or the metal key itself if you are a barbarian) to slide it. Observation: I have never used the key to open the trunk in that fashion, until just now (curious...







just had to check it out) but the lock surface itself (NOT the emblem) looks kind of scratched up, like maybe the dealer opened the trunk a dozen or so times, and his seeing-eye dog couldn't bark adequate directions for him to find the keyhole...


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle Trunk access?! (Boogety Boogety)*

Same type as earlier NBs. Mechanical latch activates servo. Of no help if battery is dead.


----------



## VWPASSATMIKE (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: New Beetle Trunk access?! (paultakeda)*

This whole thing doesnt make sense to me. So basically VW made a boo boo by not making it possible to open the trunk w/o using the key remote button or from the inside of the car







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Thanks for your help guys, atleast I know where that key access is on my Passat


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle Trunk access?! (VWPASSATMIKE)*

Not really a boo boo.
No one ever used the rear hatch release, they'd use the fob or the driver side switch. And since the hatch release is electronic anyway and not a manuale release switch, there was no real point.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle Trunk access?! (paultakeda)*

Aww come on. Those trunks are so dang small it makes zero difference if you can get in there or not.


----------



## davebuckholts (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: New Beetle Trunk access?! (Plucker)*

Here's how we got in.........had to crack the rear cover to get to the switch itself! 
PITA!!!!!! Ron sweated his butt off!








Don't think this '03 had the key feature. Built in 10/03


----------



## VWPASSATMIKE (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: New Beetle Trunk access?! (davebuckholts)*

It still doesnt make sense to me. I mean, cant you gain access with the key on the 99 Models???


----------



## davebuckholts (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: New Beetle Trunk access?! (VWPASSATMIKE)*

My '98 has the key entry, but then again it is still an electrical switch. The only thing you can do is access the trunk by letting the rear seats down. Just don't ever hav a flat AND a dead battery at the same time!


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New Beetle Trunk access?! (davebuckholts)*

My 98 has the key entry too. First turn it activates the electrical switch. Turning it further seems to engage a mechanical release. Then again, I've always use the remote to open the trunk. It is much more convenient than using the key hole.


----------



## davebuckholts (Jul 21, 2003)

I'll have to check my '98. it may open mechanically, I'm not real sure. I'll check that tonite.


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle Trunk access?! (dr_spock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr_spock* »_My 98 has the key entry too. First turn it activates the electrical switch. Turning it further seems to engage a mechanical release. Then again, I've always use the remote to open the trunk. It is much more convenient than using the key hole.

Turning it further, eh?
Should give that a try, see if anything happens mechanically.


----------

